# My truck shuts off when I try to raise my plow



## Dlfisher83 (Apr 2, 2018)

hello everyone I have a 2006 Chevy 2500 HD with a Meyer plow. Today I install the 300 amp alternator and did the big three upgrade also. Now that the truck is running when I hit the plow raise button the truck shuts off, but before it shuts off the solenoid buzzes and the plow does not raise it all and the voltage meter on the dash goes to zero. What's did I do wrong?


----------



## Dlfisher83 (Apr 2, 2018)

I forgot to mention that the reason for installing a high amp alternator was that the stock alternator on this truck could not keep up with the plow usage and I was constantly having a dead battery.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Solenoid or plow motor would be my guess.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If it is much worse now after the new alternator, I would check the tightness of the battery connections, especially the ground.

Beyond that, either a bad battery itself or as dieselss said, the plow motor. An amp test on the plow motor would tell you if that was the issue.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Almost sounds like you have a dead short when you activate the solenoid.

Does it "kill" the truck or "pull it under"


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Find clean up/ replace battery to chasis ground and plow to battery ground.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Don't lift the plow???


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't lift the plow???


Doctor, it hurts when I go like this


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

First, clean the battery terminals, and get the battery tested, you need a volt meter on the battery, when the engine stalls you need to see the battery voltage at the battery. If the voltage is good, then go to your cables, you should have already cleaned all your connections. You can use battery jumper cables to test by running extra ground from battery to plow, to engine, etc.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Doctor, it hurts when I go like this


Or when the Doc says, when I do this, cough.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

everyone knows that the plow only makes you money when it's on the ground anyway. That is your truck trying to help you out by way of negative reinforcement.


----------

